# struts und Mapped Properties



## Reth (18. Mrz 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nach der Anleitung für MappedProperties in struts eine JSP erstellt.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich dynamische Keys in einem Iterate verwende.

Die Methoden sehen so aus:


```
public Object getPriceValue(String key)
    {

    	return priceValues.get(key);
    }
    
    public void setPriceValue(String key, Object value)
    {
    	priceValues.put(key, value);
    }
```

Der JSP-Teil so:


```
<html:text name="PackEdForm" property='<%="priceValue(" + equipment.getKey()+ ")"%>' value="<%=(String)PackEdForm.getPriceValue(equipment.getKey())%>" style="text-align:right"/>
```

equipment ist das Object im Iterate-Loop. Nun wird alles richtig angezeigt, aber der Setter von oben wird beim Submit nie gerufen!
Ich verwende struts1.0.2 und kann nicht upgraden!

Weiss da jmd. nen guten Tip?

Danke schon mal
Ciao


----------



## daLenz (30. Mrz 2005)

vielleicht liegt es an folgendem:


```
property='<%="priceValue(" + equipment.getKey()+ ")"%>'
```

???

die property sollte doch priceValue bleiben (ohne den key), damit die set-methode gefunden wird...anschliessend musst du irgendwie im value beides übergeben...(weis nicht, ob man zwei value's übergeben kann, aber sonst kann man ja auch einen string mitgeben, den man wieder trennen kann...)

greetz


----------



## Reth (25. Mai 2005)

Wüßte auch nicht, wie ich im Value 2 Werte übergeben soll.
Das mit dem konkatenierten String und anschließendem Parsen sagt mir auch nicht so zu.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann struts Mapped Properties unterstützt?
Schon unter 1.0.2?

Danke
Ciao


----------

